# Swiss makers marks



## erasuretim

Hi!

I saved these from the net [sorry unable to remember where so can't acknowledge the source] and thought they might be useful as an aid to identifying movements...




























also this link is great for more... http://swisswatchguy.blogspot.com/2008_02_01_archive.html

Thanks to Marrick for the link

Regards

Tim


----------



## jedanzoom

This is great-thanks!

|>


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Copied to the "Links and Articles" Sub-Forum


----------

